# Self diagnosis



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I know I'm in an abusive relationship because I'm exhibiting the signs I was trained to look for in abused people.

No reply needed, I just needed to say it.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm glad you were able to say that. That's a step.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm very sorry, Mr. Nail. 😔


----------

